# My pet Pigeon flew away



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, I will try to explain the situation even if quite desperate. Paul my lovely pigeon flew away yesterday afternoon at 15.30. I rescued her a year ago and has always lived happily with me. F
ew days ago I decided to take her out in the garden following a conversation with a pigeon owner (I know, bad decision). Paul never left my shoulder and was very curious, we went in and out for 3/4 times that day and she was absolutely fine and happy to have a look around. I did this again the day after and on the 3rd time she started to fly, circled around a couple of times and left. I was speechless. I spent the afternoon till 22 to look for and call her. Did it again today but nothing, she doesn't seem to be around. I left her cage outside on 2 chairs for her to see it and windows open. What should I do!? I feel so stupid to have let her out and desperate. I live in London, it's very unlikely to have hawks in the area but plenty of cats of course.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry to hear this, we hear it so much, that is why we will not ever recommend letting a pet fly loose outside by itself. BUT, do not give up hope.

Is this a homing pigeon?

If she stayed with you and was checking out her surroundings the first 2 days, and then flew the 3rd day and circled, twice....she may be back. Homing pigeons (1st time released) will sit and look at their surroundings when first and once they fly they will circle and fly off and/or come back.

That may or may not be the case, but you should be outside looking for her locally and talk to her and/or make sounds that she is used to. Bring her food dish that she knows and fill it and bring it along. If she is used to a morning routine, follow it with what is familiar-especially sounds.

Is there an area where she was rescued from? Check that area out. Call her.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know why you thought a bird would not fly. Really all you can do is what Skyking has suggested and hope she gets hungry and can find her way home. Hawks are everywhere, you just don't see them.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

I found her when she was 2 max 3 weeks old and couldn't fly yet. She had a bad injuries on her back so I took her home and looked after her including force feeding. Yes the first day she stayed all the time on my shoulder or on my head, the second day we went out a couple of times, on the second one she flew. At the beginning I thought she was excited as she circled like crazy and it seemed to enjoy it but I didn't expect to see her leaving so fast. I walked and covered all the area even more to be honest, kept calling her but nothing. It's so upsetting and heartbreaking. Now it's dark so I hope she found shelter somewhere but I'm so worried.Ppl keep saying she will find her way back, I'm not so confident unfortunately. Thank you very much for your support and answer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope she does too. She will not know how to find food and water, or avoid predators, as she never really lived wild. She may get hungry and may have not flown too far away, so hopefully will be able to find her way home. Let us know if she does.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't know why I could believe and listen to a person who said to give it a try considered her nest was at home so very unlikely to fly away. I am just so stupid. I was considering to go to the park very early tomorrow morning but I have a doubt...do you know if pigeons normally prefer staying where buildings and houses are or parks are attractive for them? thanks again for your messages x


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If she has circled the area probably she has imprinted on that. From my experience she should come back unless stuck somewhere.
Where did you keep her, I mean had she had access to outside world from her cage from where ever you kept her?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

meldes said:


> I don't know why I could believe and listen to a person who said to give it a try considered her nest was at home so very unlikely to fly away. I am just so stupid. I was considering to go to the park very early tomorrow morning but I have a doubt...do you know if pigeons normally prefer staying where buildings and houses are or parks are attractive for them? thanks again for your messages x



Hard to tell where she will go. If she sees the other pigeons, she may go where they go. Or she may stay close around your garden. I would look up on the roof tops in your vicinity, and see if she is hanging around and not knowing where to go. She may see houses and buildings as safety.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope she comes home soon.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

kiddy said:


> If she has circled the area probably she has imprinted on that. From my experience she should come back unless stuck somewhere.
> Where did you keep her, I mean had she had access to outside world from her cage from where ever you kept her?


no I mean she was always inside the house, free to go wherever she wanted but she never had access to the garden till Saturday...and she left on Sunday


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Hard to tell where she will go. If she sees the other pigeons, she may go where they go. Or she may stay close around your garden. I would look up on the roof tops in your vicinity, and see if she is hanging around and not knowing where to go. She may see houses and buildings as safety.


 is there a possibility that she would want to join a flock and stay with them?I keep going around but can't see any single pigeon on roofs. Also I keep calling her


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

meldes said:


> no I mean she was always inside the house, free to go wherever she wanted but she never had access to the garden till Saturday...and she left on Sunday


OK but was she able to see outside through window or door glass i.e your surroundings where the house is or your garden? 
I understand she visited the garden for only two days.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

yes she could but partially of course. Is there a chance that she might join a flock? I can't see many single pigeons unfortunately. What shocked me was that she flew straight away without even perching somewhere on a roof...
I keep calling but no one is showing up


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I can understand you situation and how you are feeling. I had the same two days when my cock flew. He showed up after two days may be because he left behind his mate. So I hope yours one returns too as I think she knows the area she lived in. 
Yes she could follow a flock too and join and could get a partner as well. If she gets a partner, she may not return or sometimes they show up with a partner as well. Nothing can be said for sure as she lived indoors. Being in wild is tough for indoor birds as they never learnt to find food and water from their parents as they were fed by us.
Really hope you get her back again. Will pray for you and your bird. May she be safe if she chooses to be in wild. Have courage and hope and pls keep us updated.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

And yes mine too didn't perch anywhere, just took two rounds of my home. My eyes kept chasing him until he was visible but he kept flying and gone. I saw no sign of him until I found him on an apartment roof nearby. Then again he kept flying here and there and returned next day. I was so upset I can't tell, thinking I have lost him but thankfully after almost two years I still have him.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

thank you, I really hope she will come back, my house is not the same without her :'(


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It wouldn't hurt to pray either, she is one of God's creatures, too.  

That is what i do in seemingly hopeless situations.*


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh no, I am so sorry! I don't know what I would do if one of my birds flew away! this is so sad! : ( Have you tried asking your friends and neighbors if they have seen her? you can also try posting signs around your area in case someone has caught her and has her in their home. I really hope you can find her or hopefully she will come back. Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

Nothing she seems to be disappeared. I have tried everywhere several times. Today at 5.30 I went where flocks of pigeons normally gather early in the morning, I called her and nothing. I have put some flyers in the area and will do it again today. The cage is outside with plenty of food. I don't really know where to search for her anymore. I'm devastated.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

So sorry that your little one has flown off and I hope she will return once she 
finds food is hard to find and hunger brings her back - she may even come back with a friend. The flyers are a good idea and hopefully will be helpful in finding her. It's only been a couple of days and she may well return of her own accord at some point, if she does, perhaps putting a personalised ring on her would help if this ever happened again. I banded my three so as I could spot them easily in a flock if they ever escaped or someone else could. Fingers crossed she returns, you must be sick with worry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes people will bring a pigeon that comes to their house or deck to their vet. So when I lost a bird once, I brought flyers around to all the vets in the area also, with his picture on it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

meldes said:


> Nothing she seems to be disappeared. I have tried everywhere several times. Today at 5.30 I went where flocks of pigeons normally gather early in the morning, I called her and nothing. I have put some flyers in the area and will do it again today. The cage is outside with plenty of food. I don't really know where to search for her anymore. I'm devastated.


I am so sorry to hear that and I know how you feel. I am still having hopes she will return. I have read the cases here where the pigeon returned after 5 days or even more. Keep trying and may God answer your efforts. We all are with you.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you all very much for the messages I raally feel understood and supported here. I called the vet of the area this morning and brought a flyer too this afternoon so if anyone phones they know what to do. I covered with signs all the surrounding area. I also saw a single pigeon on a roof but couldn't really see him/her properlyour as quite far. After I called for really really long time and realised that he/she was basically ignoring me I thought it wasn't her as she would be starving by now and would come to me. Same thing this morning, I went to the nearest tube station at 5.45/6 and passed quietly through a flock but nothing after a while they all flew away


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Really sorry. Been there.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

meldes said:


> Thank you all very much for the messages I raally feel understood and supported here. I called the vet of the area this morning and brought a flyer too this afternoon so if anyone phones they know what to do. I covered with signs all the surrounding area. I also saw a single pigeon on a roof but couldn't really see him/her properlyour as quite far. After I called for really really long time and realised that he/she was basically ignoring me I thought it wasn't her as she would be starving by now and would come to me. Same thing this morning, I went to the nearest tube station at 5.45/6 and passed quietly through a flock but nothing after a while they all flew away


That lone pigeon could be yours. I had my hand raised baby accidentally outside and flown once and she was very far but she could easily see me when I went to a street. She was on a high building's roof but when she saw me she flew again. I saw her really scared. I was so attached to her I couldn't sleep for those two nights and days she was out. She was a fledgling, didn't know where to go. She was flying around within a few kms and because of her different coloring pattern I was easily able to spot her. I covered many nearby areas by driving or walking. Finally she seemed very thin and hungry. The last time I saw him on a hospital roof, I asked for permission from the staff and went on the roof. She was just a few feet from me but wasn't coming to me. I was afraid if she flies again I may not get a chance to be this close to her again. For 5-10 minutes I kept calling her so she could feel familiar with my voice and recognize me without being scared. Then she started to look at me. I took some seed mix in my hand and slowly moved towards her. I stretched my hand towards her and she was seeing the feed being very hungry. Then I went closer and she started picking the seeds and I grabbed her and she didn't struggle, seemed she was waiting for me to grab her but was very scared being out. That day I was able to eat and sleep properly. She was a super tame kid and actually followed me to the terrace and flew while I went there for some work. She would usually follow me in my room and feel comfortable on my shoulder. Then too she was flying away from me while outside. 
Actually when they are out, they may behave differently because they are having an experience of being able to free fly and also starving not knowing where the feed it and also very scared being lonely. They may even show they don't recognise you, they seem so scared. So consider every possibility and then look for her. I know it is very tough and heart breaking experience but hang in there and have hopes. Am praying for you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am hoping the single bird is your pigeon and that like kiddy said you may get her back.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

any news about your pigeon yet? I hope you found her.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

no nothing...


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh no, I was hoping it was better news when I saw you'd posted. The Facebook pigeon rescue group has a lot of UK members who could look out for you, perhaps posting on there may help in the search. Wishing you lots of luck. x

Eta - I see you have posted on there and the pigeon Kelly has is not yours - was so hoping it was.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

!? sorry I'm trying to understand what you are referring to but not sure I got it. Who is Kelly?!? What are you exactly talking about?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

The one that was lost was called Paul and flew away from the Highgate area of London on Sunday, I thought that was your post. The one found (not sure where but possibly London) is tame and is this one. Don't know where you are in the uk so have no idea where your babe is likely to be. If you didn't post on the group about Paul a friend may have done so for you.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I forgot to mention - Kelly runs a bird rehab in London and takes in all kinds of birds. She's very experienced and her birds receive the best of care.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

yes that's my flyer and you are right it's Paul, my pigeon. I contacted Emma from the pigeon rescue team few days ago and they posted the info on FB. The one that was found, has he got the white heart-shaped feather on the back? How can I get in contact with Kelly pls?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Pm'd info for you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am hoping you have Paul back very soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Keeping fingers crossed....*


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

thank you all for your support and help


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh I really hope that they found Paul! good luck!!!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't think it's Paul - was clutching at straws I suppose. Don't know for sure yet though.


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

no it's not Paul unfortunately


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very sorry it wasn't Paul. Hope he shows up soon.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear it wasn't your bird. Still hope she shows up soon.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

So sorry it wasn't Paul, was really hoping it might be. Perhaps she'll turn up soon and be found by another member, they're scattered about everywhere and I've been so surprised at how much people actually care about pigeons. I'll keep my eyes on posts for you - as will many others. x


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you....I feel more understood here than with my actual friends...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I am going to continue my prayers for finding Paul safe and sound, and please do keep us updated and don't give up hope. 

We have a member here who has a beautiful rescue pigeon named Tooter. He used to ride his bike with the bird on his shoulder until one day a hawk scared the bird off. Tooter was such a well loved bird on this forum and we know what the owner went thru upon losing him. People pitched in and some of us ended up sending him our rehabbed tame pigeons, including me, so he ended up with a few more buddies. Lo and behold, six months later Tooter came home with a bride!!!! We were all so thrilled and excited and happy, as of course was the owner ! *


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww that's wonderful Skyeking, must have been real celebrations. 
Goes to show that they can cope in the wild, they're clever birds and so misunderstood by people at times but when you've owned them they really are very special indeed. 
That's why we understand exactly how you feel at losing Paul - hope that post raises your hopes meldes. x


----------



## meldes (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks again for your kind words! x I'm still going around and look for her and still hoping to see her flying on my shoulder when she hears my voice.


----------



## Eboseki (2 mo ago)

I hope your lovely pigeon found you or is living his best life. I JUST now lost my buddy pigeon I rescued a few months ago. I was taking him and my dog for a walk and my dog barked and ran towards an oncoming person and it startled my pigeon so much that he got out of his vest! He circled so many times and then eventually flew away. He only had maybe 30 minutes of light now it’s dark.. I’m so sad. I only had him for about two months, but you’d think I raised him since he was a baby. This sucks! He was my first pigeon… doh…


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Eboseki said:


> I hope your lovely pigeon found you or is living his best life. I JUST now lost my buddy pigeon I rescued a few months ago. I was taking him and my dog for a walk and my dog barked and ran towards an oncoming person and it startled my pigeon so much that he got out of his vest! He circled so many times and then eventually flew away. He only had maybe 30 minutes of light now it’s dark.. I’m so sad. I only had him for about two months, but you’d think I raised him since he was a baby. This sucks! He was my first pigeon… doh…


I am so sorry for the both of you! I hope this new year brings many positives for you both.


----------

